# FreeBSD Monitoring



## fred974 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have been playing with both FreeBSD and FreeNAS for a while now. My question is, what is the application used in FreeNAS that lets you see the system visually? I like the fact that *I* can see my CPU/RAM report as well as what resources my jails are using. Is this something that can be done on FreeBSD servers?

Thank you all,

Fred


----------



## fred974 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm happy with a pointer and do some reading...


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2013)

We have no idea what FreeNAS uses, it could be something they wrote themselves. Have you tried asking the FreeNAS people?


----------



## fred974 (Feb 27, 2013)

Every time *I* tried to use their forum, it*'*s like a ghost city. But I'll try again.


----------



## fluca1978 (Feb 27, 2013)

According to a podcast I listened to a while ago on bsdtalk the iXsystems have developed their own web interface using django. On the other and, pfsense uses PHP (or was using PHP).


----------



## User23 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just google for Nagios and its clones.


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 28, 2013)

If you poke around from a FreeNAS shell you'll find that it has net-mgmt/collectd installed to get the statistics and every 5 minutes an /etc/crontab executes /usr/local/bin/python /usr/local/bin/graph.py to build graphs.  There might be more but that is what I can see after looking around for a few minutes.


----------



## throAU (Feb 28, 2013)

You can get similar sorts of graphs, etc. out of FreeBSD with Zabbix and an snmp daemon.


----------



## fred974 (Feb 28, 2013)

wow,thank you all for your reply 
That will give me somewhere to start.

manay thanx
Fred


----------

